# J W Benson Hallmarks



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Hi can anyone help me! I have a lovely 9ct gold J W Benson half hunter pocket watch, it has the date letter L with a simple circle around it, the L letter is very fancy with little flicks at each corner. What date could this be? Thanks Jacob.


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

J.P.R said:


> Hi can anyone help me! I have a lovely 9ct gold J W Benson half hunter pocket watch, it has the date letter L with a simple circle around it, the L letter is very fancy with little flicks at each corner. What date could this be? Thanks Jacob.


Can you put a photo?


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Maybe have a look here?

http://www.bhi.co.uk/aHints/hmarks.html


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

You need to identify or describe the Assay stamp - anchor for Birmingham,three wheatsheaves or gerbes for Chester etc.. before the date letter can be used

Please post some pics, a gold Benson half hunter is always nice to see and if you include one of the hallmark, I'm sure you will get some help

Chris


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

If its a capital L its 1860, if its a small l its 1883, hope this helps


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

ian1 said:


> If its a capital L its 1860, if its a small l its 1883, hope this helps


They do differ between Assay Offices, e.g. 1860 for a London mark is a lower case 'e' and 1883 is an upper case 'H'

Chris


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

This one is a picture of the Hallmarks, if visible.








This picture is of the face.








The last one is of the movement.

I hope the web addresses work.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd want to get those marks under a loupe before I'd commit myself but from the pic I would initially say:

Top mark is the London import mark, the smudge on the right is Queen Vic's head and the date letter looks like the upper case 'I' for 1884. The bottom stamp of .375 indicates that it is 9 carat gold

Chris


----------

